# CookinPellets vs. Lumberjack?



## frog1369

I've got a Rec-Tec and have only burnt CookinPellets in it.  I'm located about midway between CookinPellets and Lumberjack.  The Lumberjack are about $8 per bag cheaper.  I've heard good things about both, just wondering if anyone notices any difference.  It's about two hours for me either way I go so I would like to buy maybe a half ton and don't want to get stuck with something that doesn't perform well.  Any input would be appreciated.


----------



## geerock

Check with a member here named Seen Red.  He has a rec tec and has tried a lot of pellet...... including Lumberjack (I think).


----------



## seenred

I am currently burning some CookinPellets 100% hickory with very good results.  Because of shipping costs, I haven't purchased any Lumberjack pellets yet, although I still want to try them...as you mentioned, I've heard good things about them.  

With everything else being equal, if I could get Lumberjack for $8 cheaper per bag, that's what I'd be burning.  The person you should ask is Todd (TJohnson).  He's the best resource I know for info on pellets.  You'd probably have to PM him...he's usually not comfortable talking about competitors' products in open forum.

Red


----------



## frog1369

SeenRed said:


> I am currently burning some CookinPellets 100% hickory with very good results.  Because of shipping costs, I haven't purchased any Lumberjack pellets yet, although I still want to try them...as you mentioned, I've heard good things about them.
> 
> With everything else being equal, if I could get Lumberjack for $8 cheaper per bag, that's what I'd be burning.  The person you should ask is Todd (TJohnson).  He's the best resource I know for info on pellets.  You'd probably have to PM him...he's usually not comfortable talking about competitors' products in open forum.
> 
> Red


Thanks Red,

I'll do that.  I like the CookinPellets but the only ones available are their hickory and perfect mix.  Lumberjack offers a large variety of different woods.


----------



## seenred

frog1369 said:


> Thanks Red,
> 
> I'll do that.  I like the CookinPellets but the only ones available are their hickory and perfect mix.  Lumberjack offers a large variety of different woods.


Sounds like a plan...be sure to let us know how they perform and how you like them.

Red


----------



## kylef

Red,

     I have been thinking about buying a bag of Lumber Jack 100 percent Mesquite pellets from Amazon and using them in my A-Maze-N smoker. I would use the Mesquite blend in the hopper. I can get BBQ's delight pellets for less than $10.00 a bag. have you ever tried this? I thought if i used the 100 percent pellets in the A-Maze-N smoker it would give it that little extra Mesquite flavor. what do you think.

Thanks 

Kyle


----------



## seenred

Kylef said:


> Red,
> 
> I have been thinking about buying a bag of Lumber Jack 100 percent Mesquite pellets from Amazon and using them in my A-Maze-N smoker. I would use the Mesquite blend in the hopper. I can get BBQ's delight pellets for less than $10.00 a bag. have you ever tried this? I thought if i used the 100 percent pellets in the A-Maze-N smoker it would give it that little extra Mesquite flavor. what do you think.
> 
> Thanks
> 
> Kyle


Hey Kyle...

I usually use Todd's Pitmaster's Choice pellets (a blend of 100% hickory, cherry and maple) in my A-Maze-N Tube, but the Lumber Jack pellets would work fine too (Actually, I think Todd might get his pellets from Lumber Jack?).  If you can get those BBQ'r Delights for less the $10 a bag, that's a great price.  I've actually never burned any mesquite pellets, so I'm not much help in that regard.

If you try it, let us know what you think.

Red


----------



## smokinadam

Order a ton of lumberjacks last week. Once they're delivered will give an update. Pricing couldn't go wrong (helps they ship from Northern WI and it's only 2.5 hrs away) getting twice the pellets for a third less of the price that they want for 20 lb bags. Ordered maple and hickory that are 100%   ... 

Update to come once try it! (Service and follow up was good and very nice quick response to questions you have for them)


----------



## smokinadam

Order a ton last week Thursday and they were delivered today.  Give it a week and will give some feedback. Pricing can't go wrong and they also do 20 lb bags that you got to call for quote.


----------



## phrett

I've used many varieties of pellets and the Cookinopellets.com have been the best.  I went through about 8 bags of Lumberjack, the 100% hickory and cherry.  They were not as good as Cookinopellets, although the cherry did produce a little bit of color to the meat.  I can tell the better flavor of the Cookinpellets 100% hickory over any other pellet, most of which don't change the flavor at all from one to another.   The Perfect Mix is similar to GMG Gold pellets, both a step above Lumber Jack, or any other pellet,  in my opinion.


----------



## jleeman

I've been using cookinpellets perfect mix for the past few months.  Haven't had any issues burning them in my Traeger Lil Tex.  Good flavor and didn't notice much difference leftover ash than Traeger's pellets.  Without buying huge quantities, the best deal I've found is on Amazon.  Since I already pay for their prime membership, I get free two day shipping on their 40 lb (currently $36.34)  Here's the link:


----------



## goliath

i have been using Lumberjack now for close to a year. very limited as to what is available but the Louisiana Grill dealer here had a real mish mash of samples. Louisiana,

Bear mountain, some others i cant remember. read about the Lumberjacks and found a dealer 800 miles away but a friend was driving up for some fishing and brought me some. so far my favorite, tried the 100% oak, and 100% hickory. the hickory makes outstanding bacon !!!

just got in a ton of mixed bags. tried the new Italian Herb last night on a pork loin. the pellets burned well, maybe a little faster than my other Lumberjacks did..... could be cause they were brand new and not opened.

Flavor was quite nice. they actually smelled a little different when burning compared to the others.

anyways im a Lumberjack Guy

Goliath


----------



## ronnie5150

Hey guys....I have a Rec Tec and I have used the Cookin Pellets Perfect Pellets Mix and it was good but now I want to try something different I am thinking about mixing the Lumberjack 100% Apple and 100% Cherry together (50/50 mix). I cook mostly your typical cookout food (hamburgers, sausages,hot dogs etc) I was wondering if any of you guys had any experience in mixing cherry and apple together? If so would it go well with hamburgers and sausages?


----------



## westby

Lumberjack MHC is my pellet of choice.


----------



## dacfan

Anyone have any experience with the camp chef pellets?


----------



## bregent

dacfan said:


> Anyone have any experience with the camp chef pellets?


IIRC, they are alder based. They're fine if you can find them cheap. I prefer 100% flavorwood pellets.


----------



## dabigbozman

MHC lumberjack all the way [emoji]9989[/emoji]


----------



## jtshoe

I've used lumberjack mhc and the camp chef apple.    The camp chef apple are good as well as the lumberjack..


----------

